# Will Cryptocoryne parva carpet?



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

If your tank is small and patience is measured in years, possibly. 

I think the 10 plants I bought in 2004 have turned in to 30. This is in a high light 125g tank with pressurized CO2 and autodosed ferts. They cover an area of about 4" x 8".


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

If you're prepared to spend big bucks on LOTS of starter plants then go for it.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Mangala said:


> Like, if given a nice, high light, root tabs, CO2, etc... I understand it will be slow, but I'm relatively patient. It just looks so delicate and pretty...


This was my idea too. After about 9 months with 3 starter plants turning into 5..... I sold them to Hooha!


----------



## Mangala (Jul 23, 2006)

Oh, alright. lol...

*dashes that dream to pieces* I guess I'll just content myself with trying to get it to grow and not turn into brown mush. I have only ever seen it once, and it was at a store where it was the only one... and they sold it to me for 2.99.

Which is honestly pretty cheap for most plants that I buy, but it was one of those unlabeled things and the girl didn't know what it was at the register and just put it at the lowest plant price they had. *shrug*

lol, I'm tempted to shove a staple in the substrate under it! But I won't, I promise. I'm going to go get some root tabs this weekend probably. some CO2-related equipment comes monday(ish) and I'll get to set that up. *excited* I've never done CO2 before (but it looks like it should be pretty easy if done correctly)


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

you need to buy 50 or so pots like this guy did 
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38785


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

ikuzo said:


> you need to buy 50 or so pots like this guy did
> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38785


Hmmm...50 pots covered about 1 sq foot? So I'd need about 150 pots to give me an instant 6" wide foreground in my 125g tank. At $7 a pot that's only $1050 + shipping. Or I can wait another 15-20 years for what I have to fill in. :icon_lol:


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

ikuzo said:


> you need to buy 50 or so pots like this guy did
> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38785


Holy crap. I found that mildly _exciting_.  

What's a pot cost?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

does any one have in info on this plant as I just bought some today, so I guess it's a super slow grower, and what type of light does it need?


----------

